# Wed or Thurs Overnighter - Room for 1



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking at the weather and planning an overnighter on Wed or Thurs night. Will plan for Wed (currently 3s out and 2s back in) unless fcst deteriorates and/or Thursday-Friday weather forecast improves. Call me if interested and let me know what day(s) you're available. Share expenses. Meet in Freeport about 1130am and return following day about noon. Clean boat/fish. Bruce 281-467-4287


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

im in


----------



## Big-Buck (Mar 26, 2012)

How much would the cost be roughly? I have off tomorrow for dead day and trying to figure out what I have class wise on thursday and the amount of money I have to spend. You can PM me and I'll get back to you ASAP


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

big buck , if you can make it with Bruce you'll have an awesome time....pity he dont like me lol


----------



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

Sent you a PM. Anyone text me in morning if interested - looking to go on wednesday out of Freeport around noon.


----------



## TunaTango (Dec 6, 2009)

Bjd- Did you ever go out? I missed your report if you did man


----------

